
Can SpaceX really land on Mars? Absolutely, says an engineer who would know - cletusw
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/04/spacex-has-already-demonstrated-its-key-mars-landing-tech-with-the-falcon-9/
======
ChuckMcM
This is pretty amazing, and it is something which I've come to expect from
SpaceX, which is to use every flight to provide engineering value to SpaceX in
addition to delivering the customer's payload to space.

I'm wondering if they store 2 tons of hydrazine in the Red Dragon's cargo
module or if its in the capsule.

